# Crosetto: "Nuove armi all'Ucraina. La pace non è gratis"



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2022)

Nonostante il forte appello del Papa a favore dei negoziati (_"Si ponga fine alla guerra e si avviino i negoziati di pace"_), il governo Meloni non ci sta ed il ministro della difesa *Guido Crosetto* afferma in un'intervista ad Avvenire che ci sarà un sesto decreto di aiuti all'Ucraina, aggiungendo che _"*La Pace non è mai gratis, è un’illusione pensarlo. Come aiutiamo l’Ucraina a difendersi? *Organizziamo una catena umana di milioni di cittadini europei che circondi Kiev? L’altro giorno rileggevo il codice di ordinamento militare. Il punto uno è la difesa dello Stato. Il punto due è lavorare per la pace e la sicurezza."_


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nonostante il forte appello del Papa a favore dei negoziati (_"Si ponga fine alla guerra e si avviino i negoziati di pace"_), il governo Meloni non ci sta ed il ministro della difesa *Guido Crosetto* afferma in un'intervista ad Avvenire che ci sarà un sesto decreto di aiuti all'Ucraina, aggiungendo che _"*La Pace non è mai gratis, è un’illusione pensarlo. Come aiutiamo l’Ucraina a difendersi? *Organizziamo una catena umana di milioni di cittadini europei che circondi Kiev? L’altro giorno rileggevo il codice di ordinamento militare. Il punto uno è la difesa dello Stato. Il punto due è lavorare per la pace e la sicurezza."_


Grandissimo Goldfinger, ma d'altronde sapevo che avesse le palle.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nonostante il forte appello del Papa a favore dei negoziati (_"Si ponga fine alla guerra e si avviino i negoziati di pace"_), il governo Meloni non ci sta ed il ministro della difesa *Guido Crosetto* afferma in un'intervista ad Avvenire che ci sarà un sesto decreto di aiuti all'Ucraina, aggiungendo che _"*La Pace non è mai gratis, è un’illusione pensarlo. Come aiutiamo l’Ucraina a difendersi? *Organizziamo una catena umana di milioni di cittadini europei che circondi Kiev? L’altro giorno rileggevo il codice di ordinamento militare. Il punto uno è la difesa dello Stato. Il punto due è lavorare per la pace e la sicurezza."_


Ma Draghi quand'è che va via e si va alle elezioni? Ops...


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2022)

Non è cambiato un casio. Il servo di Speranza alla salute che fa una norma inefficace sul reintegro dei medici lavandosene le mani, GP ancora lì, armi all'Ucraina ancora inviate, migranti che sbarcano ancora perchè si deve cercare la soluzione.

Ditemi cosa sta facendo questo governo in più dei precedenti. L'impressione è che la Meloni stia lavorando esclusivamente per tenersi incollata alla poltrona. Poi oh, magari vivo in un mondo tutto mio e qualcun altro sta finalmente vedendo la luce. I segnali di discontinuità io non li vedo.


----------



## Alkampfer (4 Novembre 2022)

la guerra è pace 
la libertà è schiavitù 
l'ignoranza è forza


----------



## Swaitak (4 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nonostante il forte appello del Papa a favore dei negoziati (_"Si ponga fine alla guerra e si avviino i negoziati di pace"_), il governo Meloni non ci sta ed il ministro della difesa *Guido Crosetto* afferma in un'intervista ad Avvenire che ci sarà un sesto decreto di aiuti all'Ucraina, aggiungendo che _"*La Pace non è mai gratis, è un’illusione pensarlo. Come aiutiamo l’Ucraina a difendersi? *Organizziamo una catena umana di milioni di cittadini europei che circondi Kiev? L’altro giorno rileggevo il codice di ordinamento militare. Il punto uno è la difesa dello Stato. Il punto due è lavorare per la pace e la sicurezza."_


e bravo Big Show, appecorato già al primo incontro a Bruxell. Ma era intuibile


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non è cambiato un casio. Il servo di Speranza alla salute che fa una norma inefficace sul reintegro dei medici lavandosene le mani, GP ancora lì, armi all'Ucraina ancora inviate, migranti che sbarcano ancora perchè si deve cercare la soluzione.
> 
> *Ditemi cosa sta facendo questo governo in più dei precedenti.* L'impressione è che la Meloni stia lavorando esclusivamente per tenersi incollata alla poltrona. Poi oh, magari vivo in un mondo tutto mio e qualcun altro sta finalmente vedendo la luce. I segnali di discontinuità io non li vedo.



Ma porca boia, appena 2 giorni fa hanno giurato i sottosegretari.
Vogliamo lasciar passare almeno 1-2 mesi prima di giudicare?


----------



## Nomaduk (4 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Grandissimo Goldfinger, ma d'altronde sapevo che avesse le palle.



Per prendere ordini da Washington ora ci vogliono anche le palle? Pensavo fosse necessario averle per disobbedire.


----------



## Freddiedevil (4 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nonostante il forte appello del Papa a favore dei negoziati (_"Si ponga fine alla guerra e si avviino i negoziati di pace"_), il governo Meloni non ci sta ed il ministro della difesa *Guido Crosetto* afferma in un'intervista ad Avvenire che ci sarà un sesto decreto di aiuti all'Ucraina, aggiungendo che _"*La Pace non è mai gratis, è un’illusione pensarlo. Come aiutiamo l’Ucraina a difendersi? *Organizziamo una catena umana di milioni di cittadini europei che circondi Kiev? L’altro giorno rileggevo il codice di ordinamento militare. Il punto uno è la difesa dello Stato. Il punto due è lavorare per la pace e la sicurezza."_



Adesso voglio sapere dove sono quelli che erano convinti con la destra al governo si cambiava strategia circa la guerra in Ucraina.
Fatevi sotto, vi aspetto.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma porca boia, appena 2 giorni fa hanno giurato i sottosegretari.
> Vogliamo lasciar passare almeno 1-2 mesi prima di giudicare?


Il fatto è che di cose ne hanno fatte e si è capito che non si dista dai governi precedenti. Alle prime mosse di "rottura" si sono cahati addosso di fronte alle pressioni di Repubblica, PD e compagnia. La Meloni sembra un cagnolino che ha paura di essere bastonato, se fosse stata una leader vera al suo primo giorno avrebbe tolto il GP. Io lo dico per voi eh, i sorrisoni di Mattarella e Draghi, per me, sono stati molto significativi. L'unica speranza di cambiamento verrà dagli USA alle midterm, non da questo governo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Novembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Adesso voglio sapere *dove sono quelli che erano convinti con la destra al governo si cambiava strategia circa la guerra in Ucraina.*
> Fatevi sotto, vi aspetto.



Forse la convinzione era più per i sinistri  
Cosa devi aspettare?

Se anziché stare a sentire la sboldrina, letta, serracchiani e altre amebe del genere qualcuno di voi "sinistri" avesse ascoltato un discorso della meloni (e non le ricostruzioni dei giornali), sapeva benissimo che la meloni era la più atlantista di tutti.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Forse la convinzione era più per i sinistri
> Cosa devi aspettare?
> 
> Se anziché stare a sentire la sboldrina, letta, serracchiani e altre amebe del genere qualcuno di voi "sinistri" avesse ascoltato un discorso della meloni (e non le ricostruzioni dei giornali), sapeva benissimo che la meloni era la più atlantista di tutti.


Quest'anno però diceva anche questo...


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nonostante il forte appello del Papa a favore dei negoziati (_"Si ponga fine alla guerra e si avviino i negoziati di pace"_), il governo Meloni non ci sta ed il ministro della difesa *Guido Crosetto* afferma in un'intervista ad Avvenire che ci sarà un sesto decreto di aiuti all'Ucraina, aggiungendo che _"*La Pace non è mai gratis, è un’illusione pensarlo. Come aiutiamo l’Ucraina a difendersi? *Organizziamo una catena umana di milioni di cittadini europei che circondi Kiev? L’altro giorno rileggevo il codice di ordinamento militare. Il punto uno è la difesa dello Stato. Il punto due è lavorare per la pace e la sicurezza."_


FATTO
"Buongiorno, sono Guido Crosetto e fino a poco tempo fa ero il Presidente della Federazione aziende italiane per l'aerospazio, la difesa e la sicurezza di Confindustria. Poi sono stato _senior advisor_ per Leonardo. Più recentemente, sono stato Presidente di Orizzonte Sistemi Navali, joint venture tra Fincantieri e Leonardo, specializzata in sistemi ad alta tecnologia per le navi militari e in gestione integrata dei sistemi d'arma. Non sto inventando i miei ruoli, li potete leggere su Wikipedia, non nascondo nulla".

OPINIONE
Viene spontaneo pensare che l'afflato per la libertà del neo Ministro sia discutibile. Esattamente come quello di chi, dopo aver distrutto mezzo mondo negli ultimi settanta anni, si proclama difensore di questo e di quello, nel nome di Padre Raytheon, Figlio Boeing e Spirito Santo Lockheed Martin, ovviamente (chiaro che ci sia anche l'aspetto geopolitico, non sono un ingenuo).


----------



## ARKANA (4 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non è cambiato un casio. Il servo di Speranza alla salute che fa una norma inefficace sul reintegro dei medici lavandosene le mani, GP ancora lì, armi all'Ucraina ancora inviate, migranti che sbarcano ancora perchè si deve cercare la soluzione.
> 
> *Ditemi cosa sta facendo questo governo in più dei precedenti*. L'impressione è che la Meloni stia lavorando esclusivamente per tenersi incollata alla poltrona. Poi oh, magari vivo in un mondo tutto mio e qualcun altro sta finalmente vedendo la luce. I segnali di discontinuità io non li vedo.


Blocca i rave 
Comunque inizio a dar ragione a chi diceva che la storia dei rave era uno specchietto per le allodole


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Blocca i rave
> Comunque inizio a dar ragione a chi diceva che la storia dei rave era uno specchietto per le allodole


In un paese normale, un rave sgombrato dovrebbe essere una notizia irrilevante che dura mezza giornata. Invece, qui ne parlano ogni giorno da destra e sinistra per nascondere notizie come questa che io trovo molto più rilevante, in quanto segna che non è cambiato nulla.

Ieri su rete 4, dal servo Del Debbio, stava un servizio che dava la colpa ai percettori del reddito per l'aumento delle bollette  .


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Adesso voglio sapere dove sono quelli che erano convinti con la destra al governo si cambiava strategia circa la guerra in Ucraina.
> Fatevi sotto, vi aspetto.


unici ad avere dubbi sull'invio di armi erano Salvini e Conte, anche se in tv perchè al consiglio dei ministri votavano a favore, dunque nessuna illusione figurati convinzione
il partito di Berlusconi in Europa vota le stesse cose del centro-destra di altri paesi


----------



## gabri65 (4 Novembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Adesso voglio sapere dove sono quelli che erano convinti con la destra al governo si cambiava strategia circa la guerra in Ucraina.
> Fatevi sotto, vi aspetto.



Sapessi quante volte ho aspettato in altri thread. Mi sembra inopportuna.

Ti aspettavi forse di sganciarti dalla UE, dalla NATO e diventare sovranista in un paio di giorni?

Secondo me sono ilazioni pretestuose semplicemente da chi vuole vedere gli "altri" qualsiasi cosa facciano. Oltre 10 anni di malgoverno già cassati a fronte di una settimana, ma va bene, era stato ampiamente previsto e siamo solo all'inizio della contestazione.

Intanto ho visto sommosse popolari per un catzo di decreto contro dei drogati abusivi, figuriamoci che sarebbe successo se avessero troncato di netto il supporto all'Ucraina. Volete vedere le portaerei USA di fronte ai nostri porti e gli istituti di ratings che ci mettono in default, eh.

Se poi la vuoi vedere in altro modo, agiscono come quelli di prima, no. Allora facciamo un po' di alternanza e stop, non so perché per diritto divino ci devono stare quegli altri a parità di gestione.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> _"*La Pace non è mai gratis, è un’illusione pensarlo. "*_


Cosa ancora non perfettamente compresa, basta pagare poco il metano e chissenefrega del resto.

Comprensibile eh, ma inutile mettere la testa sotto la sabbia

Ha ragione Fester!


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Novembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Adesso voglio sapere dove sono quelli che erano convinti con la destra al governo si cambiava strategia circa la guerra in Ucraina.
> Fatevi sotto, vi aspetto.


Non dirlo a me, è mesi che lo dico.
Nemmeno Rizzo e Paragone cambierebbero alcunchè


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Adesso voglio sapere dove sono quelli che erano convinti con la destra al governo si cambiava strategia circa la guerra in Ucraina.
> Fatevi sotto, vi aspetto.


Io ero convintissimo. Infatti, coerentemente non sono andato a votare.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io ero convintissimo. Infatti, coerentemente non sono andato a votare.


convintissimo del contrario* .


----------



## Blu71 (4 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nonostante il forte appello del Papa a favore dei negoziati (_"Si ponga fine alla guerra e si avviino i negoziati di pace"_), il governo Meloni non ci sta ed il ministro della difesa *Guido Crosetto* afferma in un'intervista ad Avvenire che ci sarà un sesto decreto di aiuti all'Ucraina, aggiungendo che _"*La Pace non è mai gratis, è un’illusione pensarlo. Come aiutiamo l’Ucraina a difendersi? *Organizziamo una catena umana di milioni di cittadini europei che circondi Kiev? L’altro giorno rileggevo il codice di ordinamento militare. Il punto uno è la difesa dello Stato. Il punto due è lavorare per la pace e la sicurezza."_



Colonia di secondo scelta degli USA eravamo prima del voto e tali resteremo.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cosa ancora non perfettamente compresa, basta pagare poco il metano e chissenefrega del resto.
> 
> Comprensibile eh, ma inutile mettere la testa sotto la sabbia
> 
> Ha ragione Fester!


solitamente le conseguenze le paga il paese aggredito, non altri 50...
qui è la prima volta nella storia che il pase aggredito se ne frega bellamente delle conseguenze interne e gli altri stanno a fare da crocerossina ad ogni problematica dall'esterno pagandone i danni


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> solitamente le conseguenze le paga il paese aggredito, non altri 50...
> qui è la prima volta nella storia che il pase aggredito se ne frega bellamente delle conseguenze interne e gli altri stanno a fare da crocerossina ad ogni problematica dall'esterno pagandone i danni


Prevenire è meglio che curare.
Meglio arginare la Russia subito, prima che dopo l' Ucraina passi ( assolutamente possibile) ai baltici, dove si avrebbe la matematica certezza della terza guerra mondiale perchè membri della NATO.

Non vi è certezza di nulla ovviamente, ma non sfiderei la sorte su queste cose.

In Europa non deve partire un colpo da nessuna parte, è meglio per tutti a lungo termine, non ho dubbi su questo.

Le Guerre non mi tangono solo quando sono fra beduini ( arabi, mediorientali e compagnia cantante)

Preferisco perdere un 10% dei miei averi ( come sta accadendo, e sperando sia momentaneo) che rischiare di perdere tutto ( non si sa mai, anche se improbabile, è possibile come detto)

Dimenticando, ovviamente, che ci ha minacciato 5 mesi fa, ma il tempo guarisce ogni ferita quindi fingo di nulla.


----------



## Freddiedevil (4 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sapessi quante volte ho aspettato in altri thread. Mi sembra inopportuna.
> 
> Ti aspettavi forse di sganciarti dalla UE, dalla NATO e diventare sovranista in un paio di giorni?
> 
> ...



Mi dispiace ma non funziona così. Ora voglio che vengano criticati anche loro esattamente per le stesse cose.

E sì, vengono criticati giustamente dopo una settimane, perchè le priorità, parole loro, dovevano essere altre.
Invece, in sequenza: farsi chiamare IL presidente, fermare i pericolosissimi rave, inviare armi all'Ucraina.

No, adesso pretendo che critichiate anche loro, e questo vale per te come per tutti gli altri.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Novembre 2022)

Inutile farsi illusioni o accusare i Governi italiani. Di qualsiasi estrazione politica essi siano *non potranno* mai decidere nulla di diverso da quanto stabilito dagli USA almeno fino a quando la UE non diventerà una istituzione seria, ovvero - per me - mai.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Novembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma non funziona così. Ora voglio che vengano criticati anche loro esattamente per le stesse cose.
> 
> E sì, vengono criticati giustamente dopo una settimane, perchè le priorità, parole loro, dovevano essere altre.
> Invece, in sequenza: farsi chiamare IL presidente, fermare i pericolosissimi rave, inviare armi all'Ucraina.
> ...



Tu non pretendi proprio un bel niente, amico.

Perdonami, ma è fantastico vedere gente che difendeva a spada tratta l'operato dei sinistroidi per l'Ucraina, ed adesso, CON LE SOLITE MODALITA', inveiscono.

Dimostra tutta una malafede che era ampiamente ovvia. Siete di una prevedibilità disarmante ed infantile.

Inoltre, la Melons ha sempre ribadito di essere atlantista. Io critico l'operato sull'Ucraina ora ed adesso, ma sto decisamente meglio sapendo che non ci sono più quelli che abbaiano al fascismo, alimentano le ONG e le risorse, fanno da scudi umani sull'incrociatore della Carola Rackete, predicano il mainstream e le leggi per il linguaggio in corsivo, oltre al nazismo della pandemia e i banchi a rotelle. Gente che invece di occuparsi dell'efficienza dei trasporti fa le letterine di raccomandazione per Suarez alla juve.

Pazzesco.

Tanto mi basta, per ora, ed il mio fegato dà segni di evidente miglioramento, al contrario di molti altri.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inutile farsi illusioni o accusare i Governi italiani. Di qualsiasi estrazione politica essi siano *non potranno* mai decidere nulla di diverso da quanto stabilito dagli USA almeno fino a quando la UE non diventerà una istituzione seria, ovvero - per me - mai.


Ma che quelli che decidono invece la pensino veramente cosi, non è nemmeno da prendere il considerazione giusto?

C'è per forza qualcosa dietro.... corretto?


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma non funziona così. Ora voglio che vengano criticati anche loro esattamente per le stesse cose.
> 
> E sì, vengono criticati giustamente dopo una settimane, perchè le priorità, parole loro, dovevano essere altre.
> Invece, in sequenza: farsi chiamare IL presidente, fermare i pericolosissimi rave, inviare armi all'Ucraina.
> ...


Premesso che per me la Meloni, nel degrado politico italiano, è stata la scelta migliore.

Ma hai dimenticato una cosa: la priorità del governo ( che pare sia la Lega a comandare) è stata discutere del tetto al contante 
Il cittadino medio è risaputo che si svegli al mattino con la preoccupazione di fare pagamenti con la busta con dentro 10.000 euro cash


----------



## Blu71 (4 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma che quelli che decidono invece la pensino veramente cosi, non è nemmeno da prendere il considerazione giusto?
> 
> C'è per forza qualcosa dietro.... corretto?



Certo che ci possono essere sostenitori convinti delle scelte USA il problema è che NON ci possono essere contrari.


----------



## ARKANA (4 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma che quelli che decidono invece la pensino veramente cosi, non è nemmeno da prendere il considerazione giusto?
> 
> C'è per forza qualcosa dietro.... corretto?


Non è bastato sentire berlusconi registrato di nascosto o salvini che prima voleva un putin qua in Italia e ora ne prende le distanze a far capire che sono pro ucraina solo a favore di camera?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Novembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Non è bastato sentire berlusconi registrato di nascosto o salvini che prima voleva un putin qua in Italia e ora ne prende le distanze a far capire che sono pro ucraina *solo a favore di camera?*



Volevi dire per accreditarsi dove conta?


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo che ci possono essere sostenitori convinti delle scelte USA il problema è che NON ci possono essere contrari.



Per me possono invece, semplicemente non conviene a nessuno.

Tutto qui.. non credo che se diciamo agli USA, "basta non vogliamo più nulla da voi", verrebbero il giorno dopo a bombardarci.

Però dovremmo essere disposti ad accettarne le conseguenze... altro che la bolletta aumentata...


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Non è bastato sentire berlusconi registrato di nascosto o salvini che prima voleva un putin qua in Italia e ora ne prende le distanze a far capire che sono pro ucraina solo a favore di camera?



Ah io di tutte le certezze che si scrivono, non ne ho nemmeno una.

Non lo so, non è che dia molta retta a Salvini e Berlusconi onestamente, di quello che dicono non gli do tanto peso.

Anzi, è probabile che se dicono A, bisogna fare B


----------



## Blu71 (4 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Per me possono invece, semplicemente non conviene a nessuno.*
> 
> Tutto qui.. non credo che se diciamo agli USA, "basta non vogliamo più nulla da voi", verrebbero il giorno dopo a bombardarci.
> 
> Però dovremmo essere disposti ad accettarne le conseguenze... altro che la bolletta aumentata...



Quindi, di fatto, mi confermi che non possono esserci distacchi senza conseguenze e tutto quello che decidono altri dobbiamo tenercelo e basta.


----------



## ARKANA (4 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Volevi dire per accreditarsi dove conta?


No intendevo che in pubblico la pensano (o sono costretti a pensarla) in un certo modo in privato invece la pensano totalmente all'opposto, a prescindere da come la si pensi sulla questione russia/ucraina, mi sembra palese che qui in Italia bisogna (almeno in pubblico) pensarla in un certo modo per non infastidire troppo gli yankees


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (4 Novembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> la guerra è pace
> la libertà è schiavitù
> l'ignoranza è forza


mi permetto solo una piccola precisazione: la schiavitu` e` liberta`


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (4 Novembre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> FATTO
> "Buongiorno, sono Guido Crosetto e fino a poco tempo fa ero il Presidente della Federazione aziende italiane per l'aerospazio, la difesa e la sicurezza di Confindustria. Poi sono stato _senior advisor_ per Leonardo. Più recentemente, sono stato Presidente di Orizzonte Sistemi Navali, joint venture tra Fincantieri e Leonardo, specializzata in sistemi ad alta tecnologia per le navi militari e in gestione integrata dei sistemi d'arma. Non sto inventando i miei ruoli, li potete leggere su Wikipedia, non nascondo nulla".
> 
> OPINIONE
> Viene spontaneo pensare che l'afflato per la libertà del neo Ministro sia discutibile. Esattamente come quello di chi, dopo aver distrutto mezzo mondo negli ultimi settanta anni, si proclama difensore di questo e di quello, nel nome di Padre Raytheon, Figlio Boeing e Spirito Santo Lockheed Martin, ovviamente (chiaro che ci sia anche l'aspetto geopolitico, non sono un ingenuo).


se dicessi conflitto di interessi sarei bollato come complottista?


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi, di fatto, mi confermi che non possono esserci distacchi senza conseguenze e tutto quello che decidono altri dobbiamo tenercelo e basta.



Tutto ha conseguenze.
Ad esempio, avrai a spanne mezzo stipendio in meno annualmente perchè occorrerà investire in più nella difesa.

Può darsi si possano perdere commesse americane in campo industriale, insomma, hai capito che intendo.

Sono solo esempi, ma certo che si puo' fare tutto nella vita.

Però bisognerebbe anche chiedersi se lo status quo non convenga in fondo anche a noi... non si possono considerare sempre e solo i lati negativi.

Io non ho gli strumenti ne le capacità per dirti cosa sia meglio fare, ma so di essere ignorante, cosa non da poco.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che di cose ne hanno fatte e si è capito che non si dista dai governi precedenti. Alle prime mosse di "rottura" si sono cahati addosso di fronte alle pressioni di Repubblica, PD e compagnia. La Meloni sembra un cagnolino che ha paura di essere bastonato, se fosse stata una leader vera al suo primo giorno avrebbe tolto il GP. Io lo dico per voi eh, i sorrisoni di Mattarella e Draghi, per me, sono stati molto significativi. L'unica speranza di cambiamento verrà dagli USA alle midterm, non da questo governo.


Ma per piacere! di La repubblica non ha paura neanche un pulcino e il PD è talmente preso dal congresso a Marzo da rinunciare a organizzare le candidature delle regionali ("Ci pensino i territori").

Le decisioni prese sono state fatte perchè finchè si protesta è facile dire "sbagli questo, sbagli quello!". Quando hai responsabilità vere, puoi o sei Salvini, oppure le alternative devono stare all'interno del buon senso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2022)

La posizione di FDI in politica estera era già risaputa da mesi. E' una posizione guerrafondaia e di interventismo totale.
A meno che non si credesse alle balle di repubblica&co sull'influenza di putin nel governo di centrodestra, equivalente alle balle fasciste su decreti rave & co.

Chi si stupisce o si lamenta sperando in qualcosa di diverso sinceramente mi meraviglia.

Chi ha votato FDI esclusivamente per un cambiamento di questo tema, direi che al prossimo giro si dovrà documentare meglio.


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Novembre 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> se dicessi conflitto di interessi sarei bollato come complottista?


Assolutamente.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma per piacere! di La repubblica non ha paura neanche un pulcino e il PD è talmente preso dal congresso a Marzo da rinunciare a organizzare le candidature delle regionali ("Ci pensino i territori").
> 
> Le decisioni prese sono state fatte perchè finchè si protesta è facile dire "sbagli questo, sbagli quello!". Quando hai responsabilità vere, puoi o sei Salvini, oppure le alternative devono stare all'interno del buon senso.



Anche, tu, ovviamente.

Visto che prima ti andava bene tutto, che cosa vuoi adesso, che non stanno facendo niente di diverso rispetto a prima?

Il deluso dovrei essere io, non tu. Fate il piacere e godetevi i frutti di quanto seminato prima, vai.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Prevenire è meglio che curare.
> Meglio arginare la Russia subito, prima che dopo l' Ucraina passi ( assolutamente possibile) ai baltici, dove si avrebbe la matematica certezza della terza guerra mondiale perchè membri della NATO.
> 
> Non vi è certezza di nulla ovviamente, ma non sfiderei la sorte su queste cose.
> ...


na tragedia per inviare 4 cannoni... che tanto manda tutto l'america.
l'ho sempre detto che siamo un branco di lavativi che fan polemica su tutto!!!
in 9 mesi di guerra è aumentata solo la benzina, che tanto aumenta lo stesso. le bollette le ho bloccate  .


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> na tragedia per inviare 4 cannoni... che tanto manda tutto l'america.
> l'ho sempre detto che siamo un branco di lavativi che fan polemica su tutto!!!
> in 9 mesi di guerra è aumentata solo la benzina, che tanto aumenta lo stesso. le bollette le ho bloccate  .


No va beh dai, le conseguenze ci sono e ahimè tangibili.
Non è una cosa indolore, anche se necessaria a mio avviso.

Poi certo, stona molto il fatto che 9 rimostranze su 10 siano sugli USA sui social, mentre 1 su 10 sul governo russo che ha arbitrariamente dato il via a tutto.
Ma a questo sono abituato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No va beh dai, le conseguenze ci sono e ahimè tangibili.
> Non è una cosa indolore, anche se necessaria a mio avviso.
> 
> Poi certo, stona molto il fatto che 9 rimostranze su 10 siano sugli USA sui social, mentre 1 su 10 sul governo russo che ha arbitrariamente dato il via a tutto.
> Ma a questo sono abituato.


quali?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> na tragedia per inviare 4 cannoni... che tanto manda tutto l'america.
> l'ho sempre detto che siamo un branco di lavativi che fan polemica su tutto!!!
> in 9 mesi di guerra *è aumentata solo la benzina, che tanto aumenta lo stesso. le bollette le ho bloccate*  .


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quali?



Come quali?

Inflazione al 10% e bollette aumentate.. lascia perdere la tua bloccata  

Non esalarti troppo, che settimana scorsa la mia compagnia di metano ed elettricità, mi ha mandato la lettera di recesso del contratto PD


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Anche, tu, ovviamente.
> 
> Visto che prima ti andava bene tutto, che cosa vuoi adesso, che non stanno facendo niente di diverso rispetto a prima?
> 
> Il deluso dovrei essere io, non tu. Fate il piacere e godetevi i frutti di quanto seminato prima, vai.


Non sono deluso.

Per me fanno bene a sostenere l'Ucraina contro l'Animale.
Fanno bene a dialogare con l'Europa, la nostra casa.

Io sono qui senza preconcetti.

Capisco anche senza gridare allo scandalo provvedimenti nati con lo scopo di "fare qualcosa di destra" (come dissero a D'Alema dal lato opposto) o per "dare qualcosa in pasto ai No-Vax" come provvedimenti sui Rave o sul Covid. Resto convinto siano delle cavolate, ma non mi scandalizzo, li accetto.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non sono deluso.
> 
> Per me fanno bene a sostenere l'Ucraina contro l'Animale.
> Fanno bene a dialogare con l'Europa, la nostra casa.
> ...



Per me invece non fanno bene. Ma capisco che non possono fare altrimenti. Basta non mettersi ad urlarlo con l'altoparlante, quando prima se ne tessavano le lodi con il petto tronfio.

Mi va bene sostenere l'Ucraina in termini di qualcosina, giusto per dare una mano, ma finita lì, lasciamo perdere sanzioni autodistruttive e il solito mainstream. Magari era un pochino meglio se non ci sperticavamo in precedenza, che siamo stati tra i più accaniti. Ora ne paghiamo le conseguenze, retrocedere dalla linea precedente non è una bella figura, eh.

Per il resto, per ora mi accontento se fanno fuori un po' di degrado di quello concreto, che si tocca con mano. Tipo radere al suolo certi media e certi ideologismi, oltre alla schifezza urbanistica ed umana, poi RDC e puttanate varie.

Altri provvedimenti epocali per ora scordiamoceli, c'è già da stappare la bottiglia buona se non vedremo ratificare idiozie come Ius Soli e linguaggio inclusivo.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No va beh dai, le conseguenze ci sono e ahimè tangibili.
> Non è una cosa indolore, anche se necessaria a mio avviso.
> 
> *Poi certo, stona molto il fatto che 9 rimostranze su 10 siano sugli USA sui social, mentre 1 su 10 sul governo russo che ha arbitrariamente dato il via a tutto.*
> Ma a questo sono abituato.



Putin era da dittatore senza scrupoli da condannare anche prima della guerra e si fa finta di dimenticare che molti dei nostri lo elogiavano e lo portavano ad esempio.
Ma sei così sicuro che gli USA non abbiamo alcuna responsabilità nell’aver creato una situazione di estrema tensione in Ucraina? 
Ti risulta del tutto nuovo che gli USA si ingeriscano in qualsiasi cosa convenga loro spacciandosi per esportatori di democrazia?


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2022)

_"Eh ma la Meloni è sempre stata atlantista (cit)."._


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come quali?
> 
> Inflazione al 10% e bollette aumentate.. lascia perdere la tua bloccata
> 
> Non esalarti troppo, che settimana scorsa la mia compagnia di metano ed elettricità, mi ha mandato la lettera di recesso del contratto PD


L'inflazione al 10% significa che chi vende lo fa al 10% in più (quindi compensa l'aumento dei costi). Per il lavoratori, la questione non è governativa, sarà oggetto dei rinnovi contrattuali.

A giugno prossimo scade il contratto dei Metalmeccanici e vedrai che sul tavolo saranno messe tutte le compensazioni richieste per quesi extra-costi (che le aziende stanno già esternalizzando aumentando i prezzi di vendita anche se il costo del lavoro non è ancora aumentato).

Ci aspetta un periodo caldissimo per i rinnovi contrattuali, ma è li che si recupera.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La posizione di FDI in politica estera era già risaputa da mesi. *E' una posizione guerrafondaia e di interventismo totale*.
> A meno che non si credesse alle balle di repubblica&co sull'influenza di putin nel governo di centrodestra, equivalente alle balle fasciste su decreti rave & co.
> 
> Chi si stupisce o si lamenta sperando in qualcosa di diverso sinceramente mi meraviglia.
> ...


È una posizione di sottomissione agli USA e alla NATO. Se domani negli USA risale al potere un Trump, che parla di negoziati, la Meloni diventa pacifista.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> _"Eh ma la Meloni è sempre stata atlantista (cit)."._



Parla delle sanzioni, non del fatto di essere atlantista e supportare l'Ucraina inviando aiuti. Non sono mutuamente esclusive e ci stiamo discutendo da febbraio.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È una posizione di sottomissione agli USA e alla NATO. Se domani negli USA risale al potere un Trump, che parla di negoziati, la Meloni diventa pacifista.


Perciò, come dico sempre, speriamo nelle midterm. Meloni e Shrek sono dei burattini che seguono solo l'agenda.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come quali?
> 
> Inflazione al 10% e bollette aumentate.. lascia perdere la tua bloccata
> 
> Non esalarti troppo, che settimana scorsa la mia compagnia di metano ed elettricità, mi ha mandato la lettera di recesso del contratto PD


ma infatti ho detto "tranne le bollette!!"
ma non sarà mica una cosa così tragica...
ti è cambiata la vita? hai dei problemi per questo? io vivo come prima, a fine anno avrò 1000 euro in meno, pace. per come son fatto io non mi interessa.
meglio così che farmi invadere da putin sinceramente. si estremizza, ma quelli sono dei pazzi. più ci stan lontano e meglio è.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È una posizione di sottomissione agli USA e alla NATO. Se domani negli USA risale al potere un Trump, che parla di negoziati, la Meloni diventa pacifista.


è ovvio, loro danno il 90% delle risorse.
se si tiran fuori loro cosa facciamo noi? continuiamo? 
è logica o sottomissione?


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin era da dittatore senza scrupoli da condannare anche prima della guerra e si fa finta di dimenticare che molti dei nostri lo elogiavano e lo portavano ad esempio.
> Ma sei così sicuro che gli USA non abbiamo alcuna responsabilità nell’aver creato una situazione di estrema tensione in Ucraina?
> Ti risulta del tutto nuovo che gli USA si ingeriscano in qualsiasi cosa convenga loro spacciandosi per esportatori di democrazia?


Ma è la complessità della vita quella che descrivi!

Cavolo, se nel tuo piccolo stai a guardare tutto prenderesti a sberle dalle 2 alle 4 persone al giorno.
Ma non penso tu lo faccia, finchè non ti rompono le palle.

Gli USA fanno tutto per mantenere l' egemonia mondiale, a qualcuno tocca questo ruolo.
Discutibile? chiaramente si, ma al loro posto ci sarebbe comunque qualcun altro.

Putin era un maiale anche prima, anche questo incontrovertibile, ma quando ha iniziato a radere al suolo un paese europeo diciamo che la cosa si è aggravata per usare un eufemismo.
Quando ha detto di considerare plausibile le armi nucleari, ti ha praticamente ingaggiato.
Bluff? probabile. Ma l' ha fatto.

Capisco inseguire l' utopia di un mondo perfetto, ognuno creda in ciò che vuole.
Io non perdo certo tempo a guardare ogni piccola postilla, altrimenti impazzisci, e lo fai per nulla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> _"Eh ma la Meloni è sempre stata atlantista (cit)."._



Su Fabri, sulla politica sei più informato di altri, non mi cadere così su queste banalità. Era un momento diverso.
FDI e la Meloni hanno la linea atlantista da secoli. Guerrafondaia come la Truss. E' come il PD che è a favore dell'immigrazione. Non si può adesso polemizzare anche su questo, tanto per.

Bisogna informarsi, documentarsi, e capire chi si vota e perché, non ci si deve affidare alle campagne elettorali o dichiarazioni passate in contesti differenti, i politici italiani dicono sempre tutto e il contrario di tutto.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> L'inflazione al 10% significa che chi vende lo fa al 10% in più (quindi compensa l'aumento dei costi). Per il lavoratori, la questione non è governativa, sarà oggetto dei rinnovi contrattuali.
> 
> A giugno prossimo scade il contratto dei Metalmeccanici e vedrai che sul tavolo saranno messe tutte le compensazioni richieste per quesi extra-costi (che le aziende stanno già esternalizzando aumentando i prezzi di vendita anche se il costo del lavoro non è ancora aumentato).
> 
> Ci aspetta un periodo caldissimo per i rinnovi contrattuali, ma è li che si recupera.


Si, lo so cosa è l' inflazione.

I risparmi li hai persi, e già questo è pesante.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Parla delle sanzioni, non del fatto di essere atlantista e supportare l'Ucraina inviando aiuti. Non sono mutuamente esclusive e ci stiamo discutendo da febbraio.


Se sei sempre stata atlantista, di conseguenza avresti dovuto essere sempre a favore delle sanzioni degli USA verso la Russia. Sia nel 2014, sia oggi. Non è una critica la mia, ma è un dato di fatto che FDI in passato non è stato atlantista così come oggi. Semplicemente, chiunque va al potere si deve sottomettere. La Meloni ha rafforzato il suo atlantismo da qualche anno, dal 2021 con l'iscrizione ad Aspen con l'obiettivo di salire al potere senza resistenze esterne e ci è riuscita.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma infatti ho detto "tranne le bollette!!"
> ma non sarà mica una cosa così tragica...
> ti è cambiata la vita? hai dei problemi per questo? io vivo come prima, a fine anno avrò 1000 euro in meno, pace. per come son fatto io non mi interessa.
> meglio così che farmi invadere da putin sinceramente. si estremizza, ma quelli sono dei pazzi. più ci stan lontano e meglio è.


Concordo, ma non è che non si sentano gli aumenti.

C'è un auto che inseguo da mesi, sono andato a vedere ed è aumentata a listino di 5.000 euro da 12 mesi fa.
Non è poco.

Per farti un esempio stupido, ma con quei soldi ci avrei fatto 4-5 weekend durante l'anno, più le vacanze al mare di una settimana.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È una posizione di sottomissione agli USA e alla NATO. Se domani negli USA risale al potere un Trump, che parla di negoziati, la Meloni diventa pacifista.



No, tra pace e guerra FDI sceglierà sempre la guerra. Se Trump dirà negoziato, e la UE dirà guerra, l'Italia sceglierà la guerra.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I risparmi li hai persi, e già questo è pesante.


Mi aspetto che parte venga recuperato (come sempre fatto9 al momento della firma.

In ogni caso, come per il Covid, non pretendo di uscirne a pari.

C'è un pazzo che mette a ferro e fuoco l'Europa, c'è chi ha perso tutto, lavoro, casa, magari la vita e chi ha perso 7.000€ di risparmi.

Ringrazio di stare da questo lato e non dal loro.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No, tra pace e guerra FDI sceglierà sempre la guerra. Se Trump dirà negoziato, e la UE dirà guerra, l'Italia sceglierà la guerra.


L'UE non mi pare che abbia mai scelto una posizione differente dagli USA. Sarebbe storico se succedesse.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto che parte venga recuperato (come sempre fatto9 al momento della firma.
> 
> In ogni caso, come per il Covid, non pretendo di uscirne a pari.
> 
> ...


Si ma questo è un altro discorso, la penso penso anche io cosi.

Ma girano comunque le palle di aver perso parecchi soldi tra investimenti, risparmi e maggiori spese.
Mica vado in piazza ad esultare.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'UE non mi pare che abbia mai scelto una posizione differente dagli USA. Sarebbe storico se succedesse.


La Meloni poi ha rapporti con il GOP e fu invitata pure a parlare alla convention dei convervatori. Sono fatti eh.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'UE non mi pare che abbia mai scelto una posizione differente dagli USA. Sarebbe storico se succedesse.



Non ci sarà mai la possibilità di verificarlo, è Trump che eventualmente manderà subito a quel paese la UE facendo di testa sua.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Meloni poi ha rapporti con il GOP e fu invitata pure a parlare alla convention dei convervatori. Sono fatti eh.


E aggiungo che pure Alberto Contri (iscritto ad Aspen, quindi ne dovrebbe sapere sicuramente più di me che non frequento certi ambienti), ha detto che le midterm possono cambiare gli equilibri geopolitici.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma è la complessità della vita quella che descrivi!
> 
> Cavolo, se nel tuo piccolo stai a guardare tutto prenderesti a sberle dalle 2 alle 4 persone al giorno.
> Ma non penso tu lo faccia, finchè non ti rompono le palle.
> ...



Certo, ma non ci meravigliamo che a qualche altro Stato - e sai bene che la Russia non è sola - tale egemonia non vada a genio.
E’ - come hai detto tu - la complessità della vita.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo, ma non ci meravigliamo che a qualche altro Stato - e sai bene che la Russia non è sola - tale egemonia non vada a genio.
> E’ - come hai detto tu - la complessità della vita.



Assolutamente cosi.

Ma siccome "gli altri" vogliono soffiare una parte di benessere da sotto il mio culo (non esiste il benessere per tutti, è una bilancia) , comprendimi se non faccio il tifo per loro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Meloni poi ha rapporti con il GOP e fu invitata pure a parlare alla convention dei convervatori. Sono fatti eh.



Sì, ma cosa c'entra? Ovviamente come idee generali FDI è un partito conservatore, più vicino all'area repubblicana rispetto a quella democratica. Se non fossero conservatori non li avrei votati.
Il partito repubblicano storicamente è guerrafondaio come quello democratico. La differenza è che i primi lo palesano, i secondi si nascondono nell'ipocrisia. E' Trump che è un mondo a parte rispetto ad entrambi, fa un gioco tutto suo.

Non credere che se vanno su i repubblicani (senza Trump), l'America non mandi armi. Calerà solamente il culto di Zelensky.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Assolutamente cosi.
> 
> Ma siccome "gli altri" vogliono soffiare una parte di benessere da sotto il mio culo (non esiste il benessere per tutti, è una bilancia) , comprendimi se non faccio il tifo per loro.



Nemmeno io faccio il tifo per loro ma non posso certo affermare anche che chi avversa il dominio unilaterale degli USA non abbia delle motivazioni - per loro - altrettanto valide.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se sei sempre stata atlantista, di conseguenza avresti dovuto essere sempre a favore delle sanzioni degli USA verso la Russia. Sia nel 2014, sia oggi. Non è una critica la mia, ma è un dato di fatto che FDI in passato non è stato atlantista così come oggi. Semplicemente, chiunque va al potere si deve sottomettere. La Meloni ha rafforzato il suo atlantismo da qualche anno, dal 2021 con l'iscrizione ad Aspen con l'obiettivo di salire al potere senza resistenze esterne e ci è riuscita.



Che la Melons sia (in parte) una marionetta non lo nega nessuno. Che abbia usato populismo (all'inverso, visto il mainstream) neanche.

Ma la linea della destra è sempre stata quella (non poteva essere diversamente), poi alti e bassi dipendono dalle circostanze.

Le sanzioni sono un'altra storia, legata e non indipendente dal fattore NATO chiaramente, ma l'accento onestamente mi sembra essere stato messo su quello. Non voglio difenderla a tutti i costi e infatti non approvo il supporto incondizionato all'Ucraina, ma come dicevo, adesso non può ribaltare il tavolo tutto insieme.

Se poi il suo scopo è scalare posizioni, non saprei dirlo, certo che il discorso di Aspen lascia aperta la porta a molte interpretazioni. Ci può anche stare, bisogna vedere se ci sta per svendere la nazione, come gli altri, o per acquisire un minimo di autorevolezza.

Speriamo la seconda, vediamo che succede in futuro, son cose che hanno orizzonti di decenni. Altrimenti amen, tanto nella fogna già ci stiamo.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nemmeno io faccio il tifo per loro ma non posso certo affermare anche che chi avversa il dominio unilaterale degli USA non abbia delle motivazioni - per loro - altrettanto valide.


Per carità, sei libero come tutti di pensare quello che vuoi.

Io oltre ai lati negativi vedo anche i lati positivi, e soprattutto l' alternativa pessima.

Mettiamola cosi: so bene che ogni tanto caliamo le braghe e siamo un po' gli sfigatelli di turno del pianeta.
Ma se è il prezzo da pagare per avere pace e benessere ( almeno fino ad oggi), lo pago volentieri ecco.


----------



## Simo98 (4 Novembre 2022)

Quindi il tanto decantato governo di destra :
- Continua il supporto armato all'Ucraina, dichiarato e non sottobanco
- Continuano le restrizioni covid (solo allentate per i no vax)
- Dichiarazioni di sostegno al sistema (Europa, NATO)

Non sarei sorpreso se la flat tax e il blocco alle immigrazioni andranno in un'altra direzione, alla fine come già ampliamente previsto si limiteranno al conservatorismo culturale/sociale


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Che la Melons sia (in parte) una marionetta non lo nega nessuno. Che abbia usato populismo (all'inverso, visto il mainstream) neanche.
> 
> Ma la linea della destra è sempre stata quella (non poteva essere diversamente), poi alti e bassi dipendono dalle circostanze.
> 
> ...


Ah chiaramente la mia non è una critica alla sola Meloni, anche perchè penso che in questo momento la politica tutta in Italia, è commissariata in tre settori (esteri, sanità ed economia). L'unica alternativa per me non è più la caduta del governo, ma quella del palazzo. Chiunque vada al potere, in questo momento, nei tre settori citati farebbe le stesse identiche cose. La speranza è che le cose non vadano peggio  .


----------



## Blu71 (4 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per carità, sei libero come tutti di pensare quello che vuoi.
> 
> *Io oltre ai lati negativi vedo anche i lati positivi, e soprattutto l' alternativa pessima.*
> 
> ...



Il modo di farti calare le braghe è proprio il prospettarti solo l’alternativa pessima o meglio ancora non consentirti di crearti nulla di diverso.
Ovviamente massimo rispetto per la tua visione ma a me non piace. Preferirei aumentare le spese per la difesa.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Quindi il tanto decantato governo di destra :
> - Continua il supporto armato all'Ucraina, dichiarato e non sottobanco
> *- Continuano le restrizioni covid (solo allentate per i no vax)*
> - Dichiarazioni di sostegno al sistema (Europa, NATO)
> ...


Io non sono andato a votare proprio perchè sapevo che non sarebbe cambiato nulla, ma sul secondo punto almeno, il pugno duro me lo sarei aspettato. Oggi a La Verità, c'è stata la testimonianza di medici non vaccinati milanesi vessati in reparto per le loro posizioni, che hanno detto che la norma di Schillaci non è efficace per garantire un reintegro sicuro dei medici. E Schillaci in tutto ciò, si lava le mani lasciando il tutto alle direzioni delle asl. E no caro governo, se prendi una decisione devi andare fino in fondo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non è cambiato un casio. Il servo di Speranza alla salute che fa una norma inefficace sul reintegro dei medici lavandosene le mani, GP ancora lì, armi all'Ucraina ancora inviate, migranti che sbarcano ancora perchè si deve cercare la soluzione.
> 
> Ditemi cosa sta facendo questo governo in più dei precedenti. L'impressione è che la Meloni stia lavorando esclusivamente per tenersi incollata alla poltrona. Poi oh, magari vivo in un mondo tutto mio e qualcun altro sta finalmente vedendo la luce. I segnali di discontinuità io non li vedo.


Sono abbastanza sicuro che il 90% di quelli che hanno votato la destra ( fdi lega fi ) l'ha fatto perchè non ne possono più dei quaquaraqua che ci sono dall'altra parte, e basta. Dal nulla 5s che ha contribuito a rovinare l'Italia col rdc, al PD che governa da anni senza meriti e ha perso completamente la bussola, e l'unica cosa a cui pensava ora era l'emancipazione femminile, lotta discriminazioni, lotta omofobia e bla bla bla.
Che la Meloni fosse vicina a Draghi e dalla parte dell'Ucraina si sapeva ben prima di votare. Che il PNRR fatto nei mesi precedenti impone all'Italia di mantenere accordi presi tali da ottenere i soldi pure questo si sapeva già da tempo, può cambiare al massimo solo il modo in cui parte di questi verrà spesa e le priorità.
Piuttosto io rimango esterrefatto da chi credeva che sarebbe cambiato qualcosa nell'immediato, non è un gioco che si cambia e rinizia tutto daccapo.
Cosa credevate che sulla questione guerra diceva "ciao ciao" all'Europa si schierava dalla parte di Putin e sarebbero arrivate vagonate di grano gas e petrolio dal mese prossimo? Da un certo punto di vista sarebbe bello e comodo, anche se profondamente sbagliato diciamolo.
Che tutti i medici novax fossero reintegrati così perchè lo decide la Meloni? Ammesso che lei sia daccordo, e probabilmente non lo è.
Se ci sarà un effettivo bisogno di questi operatori sanitari perchè altrimenti non riusciranno andare avanti gli ospedali li reintegreranno, ma ormai le scelte sono state prese un anno fa e non si torna indietro. Magari aboliranno il GP che è stata abbastanza una buffonata.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza sicuro che il 90% di quelli che hanno votato la destra ( fdi lega fi ) l'ha fatto perchè non ne possono più dei quaquaraqua che ci sono dall'altra parte, e basta. Dal nulla 5s che ha contribuito a rovinare l'Italia col rdc, al PD che governa da anni senza meriti e ha perso completamente la bussola, e l'unica cosa a cui pensava ora era l'emancipazione femminile, lotta discriminazioni e bla bla bla.
> Che la Meloni fosse vicina a Draghi e dalla parte dell'Ucraina si sapeva ben prima di votare. Che il PNRR fatto nei mesi precedenti impone all'Italia di mantenere accordi presi tali da ottenere i soldi pure questo si sapeva già da tempo, può cambiare al massimo solo il modo in cui parte di questi verrà spesa e le priorità.
> Piuttosto io rimango esterrefatto da chi credeva che sarebbe cambiato qualcosa nell'immediato, non è un gioco che si cambia e rinizia tutto daccapo.
> Cosa credevate che sulla questione guerra diceva "ciao ciao" all'Europa si schierava dalla parte di Putin e sarebbero arrivate vagonate di grano gas e petrolio dal mese prossimo?
> ...


Ma infatti la Meloni, più che essere stata votata per il programma in sè, ha vinto perchè aveva terra bruciata. Tutti erano stati al governo in prima persona, forse solo Salvini che comunque nel governo con il M5S è stato protagonista e c'è qualche anziano che pensa che lui era il premier prima che cadesse quell'esecutivo (giuro non sto scherzando).


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Novembre 2022)

Non voglio tarpare i vostri sogni, ma dopo avervi detto in tutte le salse che a prescindere da chi eleggiamo qui in italia fortunatamente certe politiche non cambiano e non si discutono, ora mi tocca anche dirvi che se mai Trump tornerà alla casa bianca (molto molto improbabile) lo farà da ricattato e depotenziato.
Non esiste al momento alcuna possibilità che gli USA smettano di sostenere l'Ucraina, non capite che è l'occasione geopolitica d'oro per distruggere la Russia che aspettavano dal post URSS? 
La guerra continuerà per tutto il tempo necessario, se volete finisca auguratevi che la Russia imploda il prima possibile, altrimenti preparatevi ad anni così. 
Mi spiace essere ambasciatore di brutte notizie, ma è meglio lo sentiate subito da me ora che lo vediate giorno per giorno poi convinti che chissà cosa possa cambiare


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo, ma non è che non si sentano gli aumenti.
> 
> C'è un auto che inseguo da mesi, sono andato a vedere ed è aumentata a listino di 5.000 euro da 12 mesi fa.
> Non è poco.
> ...


sicuro che le auto siano aumentate a causa della guerra? io non lo so. chiedo.
qualche anno fa seguivo degli orologi che costavano 6, 10, 15...
dopo 3 anni costavano 15, 20, 30... ma non c'era la guerra.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non voglio tarpare i vostri sogni, ma dopo avervi detto in tutte le salse che a prescindere da chi eleggiamo qui in italia fortunatamente certe politiche non cambiano e non si discutono, ora mi tocca anche dirvi che se mai Trump tornerà alla casa bianca (molto molto improbabile) lo farà da ricattato e depotenziato.
> Non esiste al momento alcuna possibilità che gli USA smettano di sostenere l'Ucraina, non capite che è l'occasione geopolitica d'oro per distruggere la Russia che aspettavano dal post URSS?
> La guerra continuerà per tutto il tempo necessario, se volete finisca auguratevi che la Russia imploda il prima possibile, altrimenti preparatevi ad anni così.
> Mi spiace essere ambasciatore di brutte notizie, ma è meglio lo sentiate subito da me ora che lo vediate giorno per giorno poi convinti che chissà cosa possa cambiare



Non sono d'accordo, almeno non completamente.

Gli USA d'ora in avanti si devono dare una bella regolata, nonostante continueranno ovviamente a fare la voce grossa con tutto il mondo.

Con tutti i distinguo, non si sono fatti problemi ad abbandonare il discorso Vietnam. Insistono, ma poi alla fine la smettono quando non c'è più margine. Chiaramente il Vietnam non è l'Europa, lo so. Io spero che piano piano si accorgano che stanno tirando troppo la corda con l'Ucraina. E dovranno cominciare a guardarsi dalla situazione interna che non mi sembra molto bella, sono in degrado continuo.

Ovviamente da mediare con una generica presa di coscienza dell'Europa, a parte UK. Ma se continuiamo fare da gregge belante andrà come dici te.

C'è Taiwan e molto altro da gestire, inoltre.

Poi 'sto mantra della Russia che implode, mah.


----------



## vota DC (4 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non esiste al momento alcuna possibilità che gli USA smettano di sostenere l'Ucraina, non capite che è l'occasione geopolitica d'oro per distruggere la Russia che aspettavano dal post URSS?


Per distruggere l'Europa casomai. Non c'è stata transizione verde e gli USA hanno preferito NON vendere energia all'Europa per bloccare le sue fabbriche (paesi come Qatar hanno fatto accordi ma puntualmente non forniranno quanto promesso.....sono stati ESPULSI dall'Opec per ovvi motivi). Nel frattempo gli USA hanno nel cortile di casa non solo il classico Venezuela a cui si sono aggiunti il Bolivia e pure il Cile sovieticoantisemita ma pure il Brasile con tanto di Lula che incolpa gli ucraini della guerra.
Forse ti confondi con la guerra in Afghanistan. Lì gli USA hanno finanziato la resistenza ma non lo hanno fatto danneggiando l'Europa e soprattutto non è che mentre aiutavano gli afghani non è che si moltiplicavano i paesi filorussi in America.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma è la complessità della vita quella che descrivi!
> 
> Cavolo, se nel tuo piccolo stai a guardare tutto prenderesti a sberle dalle 2 alle 4 persone al giorno.
> Ma non penso tu lo faccia, finchè non ti rompono le palle.
> ...


C'è un prima e un dopo.. se ommetti le provocazioni e le continue voci inascoltate non è corretto a prescindere dire chi ha iniziato cosa e perché..Da com'è scrivi sembra che sostieni che si sia alzato da un giorno all'altro perché sta per morire e altre cavolate dette nel nostro stupendo servizio di informazione.. poi il più di sasso rimane che le morti degli arabi non valgono una cippa  forse per continuare questa falsa e continuare su questa strada convinto che starai dalla parte dei vincitori e con la coscienza apposto per quello che Occidente può fare diversamente da altri.. mha  chiudo dicendo che il paradiso in terra per te non è proprio contemplato.. spero tantissimo che ti sbagli visto che c'è tutto scritto nelle rivelazioni dell'apocalisse.. intendo più situazioni che stiamo vivendo! un po' mi dispiace, perché non sembri una cattiva persona ! ma veramente certe tue considerazioni mi lasciano veramente di sasso. Ti posso solo augurare che non sarai uno dei tanti,che gli tremeranno i denti alla loro vista. Il mondo non è come c'è l'hanno dipinto
Non è solo materialista e immutabile.. fa solo comodo pensarlo e fidati che prendere parte anche solo moralmente potrà fare una grandissima differenza per chi lo vivrà in prima persona  da chi ricomincerà da capo..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto che parte venga recuperato (come sempre fatto9 al momento della firma.
> 
> In ogni caso, come per il Covid, non pretendo di uscirne a pari.
> 
> ...


Ringrazia ? forse non si è capito che i prossimi che diventeranno carne da cannone siamo proprio noi europei e come al solito sempre in Europa? e solo una questione di tempo.. cosa che l'America inizia a mancare per la loro follia di voler governarci per altri 100 anni.. ma il pazzo è Putin eh infondo non sono mica loro che hanno attaccato Trump a forza di nominare impeachment e messo al comando uno che non si regge in piedi ne fisicamente che politicamente.. non c'è nulla di strano no no


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Novembre 2022)

Devo ancora capire come si fa a scrivere che il rcd è la rovina dell'Italia, quanto tutto il forum scrive che tutta la classe politica è poltiglia.. e loro prendono ben più di 500 euro al mese  mi pare un bel lavaggio del cervello.. ma sarò strano io.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non voglio tarpare i vostri sogni, ma dopo avervi detto in tutte le salse che a prescindere da chi eleggiamo qui in italia fortunatamente certe politiche non cambiano e non si discutono, ora mi tocca anche dirvi che se mai Trump tornerà alla casa bianca (molto molto improbabile) lo farà da ricattato e depotenziato.
> Non esiste al momento alcuna possibilità che gli USA smettano di sostenere l'Ucraina, non capite che è l'occasione geopolitica d'oro per distruggere la Russia che aspettavano dal post URSS?
> La guerra continuerà per tutto il tempo necessario, se volete finisca auguratevi che la Russia imploda il prima possibile, altrimenti preparatevi ad anni così.
> Mi spiace essere ambasciatore di brutte notizie, ma è meglio lo sentiate subito da me ora che lo vediate giorno per giorno poi convinti che chissà cosa possa cambiare


Per fortuna io non sarò ne da parte dell'una ne dell'altra anche perché non ricapiterà più il giochino del danno interno.. altro che sperare che perda la Russia  ciao  umanità Ve lo dico già che il fattore tempo all'america non fa comodo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ringrazia ? forse non si è capito che i prossimi che diventeranno carne da cannone siamo proprio noi europei e come al solito sempre in Europa? e solo una questione di tempo.. cosa che l'America inizia a mancare per la loro follia di voler governarci per altri 100 anni.. ma il pazzo è Putin eh infondo non sono mica loro che hanno attaccato Trump a forza di nominare impeachment e messo al comando uno che non si regge in piedi ne fisicamente che politicamente.. non c'è nulla di strano no no


Il primo pazzo é Putin, il secondo é Trump.

Prima spariscono é meglio é per il mondo.

Servono persone normali, basta pazzoidi con le pozioni magiche.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il primo pazzo é Putin, il secondo é Trump.
> 
> Prima spariscono é meglio é per il mondo.
> 
> Servono persone normali, basta pazzoidi con le pozioni magiche.


Va bhe allora non si vuole capire..
Invece a me mi piacerebbe capire chi comanda veramente negli Stati Uniti d'America  visto indole che regnava prima e dopo Trump.. e non parlo dei presidenti fatti fuori, perché volevano togliere poteri ai servizi segreti 

Ma tanto per sapere.. chi ha tolto Isis dal mondo?
o almeno ha cancellato la facciata dell'armata imbattibile 
Chi l'ha creata lo so già...


----------



## gabri65 (4 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il primo pazzo é Putin, il secondo é Trump.
> 
> Prima spariscono é meglio é per il mondo.
> 
> Servono persone normali, basta pazzoidi con le pozioni magiche.



Guarda che nessuno esalta questi qui per la loro sobrietà. Se no non ci siamo capiti.

Di certo non mi sembrano normali né la Von der Kulen, Soros o altri criminali, che dietro atteggiamenti da finti perbenisti e vocabolario corretto, esprimono concetti violenti e lavorano nell'ombra per i vari deep states e ci espongono alla mercè dei potentati. E lasciamo perdere Zelensky, che nemmeno reputo uno da poter gestire un paese, poero mentecatto esagitato.

Trump, dietro al suo modo di fare da detestare, aveva almeno riallacciato rapporti con quell'altro pazzo coreano, questi di adesso invece vanno a fare le gite a Taiwan per alimentare le tensioni.

Cristo, ma riusciamo a discriminare concretamente le azioni compiute dalla gente, o no ?


----------



## vota DC (4 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il primo pazzo é Putin, il secondo é Trump.
> 
> Prima spariscono é meglio é per il mondo.
> 
> Servono persone normali, basta pazzoidi con le pozioni magiche.


Ma che avevano di sano Bush junior, i neocon e tutti i dem che hanno sabotato il loro movimento pacifista per fare i lecchini dei neocon, compresi i dem italiani diventati bellicisti? Per cosa poi? Trasformare l'Afghanistan in teocrazia, l'Iraq in un fantoccio dell'Iran e la Libia in un letamaio?
Che poi celochiedeleuropa è una pozione magica. I problemi sono semplici e le soluzioni semplici, chi si nasconde dietro la complessità offrendo non-soluzioni è un truffatore. Ciampi con laurea in lettere faceva meglio del professore di diritto costituzionale Mata-Harella (firmataria di una porcheria anticostituzionale dietro l'altra) e governava la banca d'Italia meglio di Draghi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda che nessuno esalta questi qui per la loro sobrietà. Se no non ci siamo capiti.
> 
> Di certo non mi sembrano normali né la Von der Kulen, Soros o altri criminali, che dietro atteggiamenti da finti perbenisti e vocabolario corretto, esprimono concetti violenti e lavorano nell'ombra per i vari deep states e ci espongono alla mercè dei potentati. E lasciamo perdere Zelensky, che nemmeno reputo uno da poter gestire un paese, poero mentecatto esagitato.
> 
> ...


Per me per la maggior parte no
o meglio preferiscono la copertina splendida
senza far caso al vero contenuto!
Io però sono uno che :
Meglio una triste verità che una bella bugia.​
il perché è semplice.. perché la verità viene sempre a galla! e solo una questione di tempo.
Il mio problema è che oltre la verità verrà a galla qualcos'altro! provate a indovinare a cosa mi riferisco..
e farla subire a tutto il genere umano per le follie di un impero ho zero voglia di provarlo e farlo provare alla nuova generazione che verrà!


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2022)

*Il Messaggero riporta, citando fonti governative, che l'Italia ha congelato il sesto pacchetto di aiuti all'Ucraina, con Zelensky che ha chiesto sistemi contraerei e il nostro paese che ha risposto dicendo che non ne hanno abbastanza.

Il Messaggero è stata l'unica fonte mainstream a riportare la notizia, al punto che in un telegiornale spagnolo, la stessa giornalista ha citato la suddetta testata nel riportare la sospesnsione italiana degli aiuti.*


----------



## Sam (5 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Va bhe allora non si vuole capire..
> *Invece a me mi piacerebbe capire chi comanda veramente negli Stati Uniti d'America*  visto indole che regnava prima e dopo Trump.. e non parlo dei presidenti fatti fuori, perché volevano togliere poteri ai servizi segreti
> 
> Ma tanto per sapere.. chi ha tolto Isis dal mondo?
> ...


Gli stessi che stanno nei CdA delle più grandi multinazionali, delle banche d'affari, delle organizzazioni internazionali, delle agenzie di rating ecc.

Indizio: uno di loro è anche il (vero) proprietario del Milan, che ha fatto finta di venderlo allo spiantato che va in giro a raccattare soldi per comprare la bottiglietta d'acqua alla macchinetta.
Un altro di loro è proprietario dei pigiamati e ha strappato dall'Italia la sua industria automobilistica.
E via dicendo...


----------



## Controcorrente (5 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che di cose ne hanno fatte e si è capito che non si dista dai governi precedenti. Alle prime mosse di "rottura" si sono cahati addosso di fronte alle pressioni di Repubblica, PD e compagnia. La Meloni sembra un cagnolino che ha paura di essere bastonato, se fosse stata una leader vera al suo primo giorno avrebbe tolto il GP. Io lo dico per voi eh, i sorrisoni di Mattarella e Draghi, per me, sono stati molto significativi. L'unica speranza di cambiamento verrà dagli USA alle midterm, non da questo governo.



È davvero incredibile che un partito che si è presentato alle elezioni dicendo apertamente di essere Atlantista e a favore del supporto militare all’Ucraina rivendicando il diritto di questo stato mantenere la sovranità su tutti i suoi territori una volta al governo faccia esattamente questo.. proprio incredibile, fai bene ad essere stupito.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> È davvero incredibile che un partito che si è presentato alle elezioni dicendo apertamente di essere Atlantista e a favore del supporto militare all’Ucraina rivendicando il diritto di questo stato mantenere la sovranità su tutti i suoi territori una volta al governo faccia esattamente questo.. proprio incredibile, fai bene ad essere stupito.


Punto numero uno: Io mi aspettavo dei cambiamenti drastici sulla gestione della pandemia. E non ci sono stati, anzi...

Punto numero due: alleato non significa sottomesso. Si può essere dentro la NATO anche mostrando disaccordo con gli USA dicendo "sentite noi rimaniamo fedeli a voi, ma non vogliamo fare questo o quello". Altrimenti, ci governi direttamente Biden e così almeno abbiamo meno figurine (perchè questo sono i nostri governanti) a cui pagare le tasse.


----------



## Ringhio8 (5 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il primo pazzo é Putin, *il secondo é Trump.*
> 
> Prima spariscono é meglio é per il mondo.
> 
> Servono persone normali, basta pazzoidi con le pozioni magiche.


Ah giusto, l'incubo é passato con il vostro amico bidet, é un mondo migliore


----------



## Controcorrente (5 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Punto numero uno: Io mi aspettavo dei cambiamenti drastici sulla gestione della pandemia. E non ci sono stati, anzi...
> 
> Punto numero due: alleato non significa sottomesso. Si può essere dentro la NATO anche mostrando disaccordo con gli USA dicendo "sentite noi rimaniamo fedeli a voi, ma non vogliamo fare questo o quello". Altrimenti, ci governi direttamente Biden e così almeno abbiamo meno figurine (perchè questo sono i nostri governanti) a cui pagare le tasse.


Ok, non è considerabile il fatto che il pensiero di Fratelli d’Italia e di buona parte degli italiani sia quello per buon senso e non per servilismo verso gli USA vero? Perdonami, ma trovo assurdo che si critichi un governo perché sta facendo esattamente ciò che diceva in campagna elettorale. Oltretutto date che c’erano partiti alle elezioni che sostenevano esattamente i tuoi pensieri e hanno preso lo 0,0% credo che puoi anche rassegnarti sul fatto che la tua idea è quantomeno minoritaria che dici…?


----------



## livestrong (5 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Su Fabri, sulla politica sei più informato di altri, non mi cadere così su queste banalità. Era un momento diverso.
> FDI e la Meloni hanno la linea atlantista da secoli. Guerrafondaia come la Truss. E' come il PD che è a favore dell'immigrazione. Non si può adesso polemizzare anche su questo, tanto per.
> 
> Bisogna informarsi, documentarsi, e capire chi si vota e perché, non ci si deve affidare alle campagne elettorali o dichiarazioni passate in contesti differenti*, i politici italiani dicono sempre tutto e il contrario di tutto.*


Colpa vostra che andate a votarli e poi vi tocca difendere il difendibile


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Colpa vostra che andate a votarli e poi vi tocca difendere il difendibile



Io non difendo nessuno. Non condivido la linea politica estera di FDI. Condivido però il 60-70% delle altre cose.
Aspetta che non facciano il loro dovere nei punti che mi interessano, e poi vedi se li difendo...


----------



## Blu71 (5 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io non difendo nessuno. Non condivido la linea politica estera di FDI. Condivido però il 60-70% delle altre cose.



Si continua a far finta di non capire che la politica estera di qualsiasi Governo italiano è vincolata.


----------



## livestrong (5 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io non difendo nessuno. Non condivido la linea politica estera di FDI.


La politica estera di qualsivoglia partito in Italia è inesistente da decenni, su questo c'è poco da dire. Uno dei motivi per cui l'andare a votare è semplicemente una sorta di partecipazione interattiva allo show da baraccone definito altresì "politica italiana". 

Ogni opinione è rispettabile, ci mancherebbe. Personalmente mi diverto però a leggere gli stessi che auguravano la morte a Zelenski far finta di nulla ora, oppure perdere le ore a parlare di un capannone pieno di drogati, quando "le priorità sono altre", sempre le stesse. Ho quotato il tuo messaggio assolutamente scherzosamente e unicamente a titolo esemplificativo: accettare che un leader politico dica tutto e il contrario di tutto e andarlo a votare per me è inconcepibile. 

Il vero problema è al solito il tifo politico, la voglia di giustificare il proprio voto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> La politica estera di qualsivoglia partito in Italia è inesistente da decenni, su questo c'è poco da dire. Uno dei motivi per cui l'andare a votare è semplicemente una sorta di partecipazione interattiva allo show da baraccone definito altresì "politica italiana".
> 
> Ogni opinione è rispettabile, ci mancherebbe. Personalmente mi diverto però a leggere gli stessi che auguravano la morte a Zelenski far finta di nulla ora, oppure perdere le ore a parlare di un capannone pieno di drogati, quando "le priorità sono altre", sempre le stesse. Ho quotato il tuo messaggio assolutamente scherzosamente e unicamente a titolo esemplificativo: accettare che un leader politico dica tutto e il contrario di tutto e andarlo a votare per me è inconcepibile.
> 
> Il vero problema è al solito il tifo politico, la voglia di giustificare il proprio voto.



Hai quotato la persona sbagliata, ma fa niente.
E comunque sì, essendo per me la sicurezza una delle massime priorità, la maggioranza dei miei post sarà su quelli tipo dei rave.
Altri scriveranno su quelli del covid, di cui personalmente a me frega zero, e così via.

In questo forum nessuno si deve giustificare di nulla.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Novembre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> *La politica estera di qualsivoglia partito in Italia è inesistente da decenni, su questo c'è poco da dire. *Uno dei motivi per cui l'andare a votare è semplicemente una sorta di partecipazione interattiva allo show da baraccone definito altresì "politica italiana".
> 
> Ogni opinione è rispettabile, ci mancherebbe. Personalmente mi diverto però a leggere gli stessi che auguravano la morte a Zelenski far finta di nulla ora, oppure perdere le ore a parlare di un capannone pieno di drogati, quando "le priorità sono altre", sempre le stesse. Ho quotato il tuo messaggio assolutamente scherzosamente e unicamente a titolo esemplificativo: accettare che un leader politico dica tutto e il contrario di tutto e andarlo a votare per me è inconcepibile.
> 
> Il vero problema è al solito il tifo politico, la voglia di giustificare il proprio voto.



In realtà non è mai esistita una *nostra* politica estera.


----------



## livestrong (5 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Hai quotato la persona sbagliata, ma fa niente.
> E comunque sì, essendo per me la sicurezza una delle massime priorità, la maggioranza dei miei post sarà su quelli tipo dei rave.
> Altri scriveranno su quelli del covid, di cui personalmente a me frega zero, e così via.
> 
> In questo forum nessuno si deve giustificare di nulla.


Il forum lo conosco molto bene essendo stato admin e avendo aiutato Mario a costruirlo in fase di migrazione nel lontano 2012, prima di allontanarmi: so bene come funziona da queste parti. E vivaddio ci si è sempre presi un po' per i fondelli scherzosamente... Niente di serio, mi scuso se ti ho dato l'idea di volerti attaccare. Mi divertono certe logiche, tutto qui


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ok, non è considerabile il fatto che il pensiero di Fratelli d’Italia e di buona parte degli italiani sia quello per buon senso e non per servilismo verso gli USA vero? Perdonami, ma trovo assurdo che si critichi un governo perché sta facendo esattamente ciò che diceva in campagna elettorale. Oltretutto date che c’erano partiti alle elezioni che sostenevano esattamente i tuoi pensieri e hanno preso lo 0,0% credo che puoi anche rassegnarti sul fatto che la tua idea è quantomeno minoritaria che dici…?


No! Ho ribadito che io critico il governo sulle politiche covid, dove c'è scritto nel programma che rifiutano il Green Pass ed ancora non l'hanno tolto. Ho anche detto, nei post precedenti, che sulla guerra non avevo chissà quali aspettative visto che chiunque segue quel pensiero, anche il filo-russo Salvini nei fatti ha votato per le armi.

E, comunque, non ho votato proprio perchè non mi aspettavo niente da nessuno, però sul covid mi aspettavo una discontinuità netta e nessuno mi venga a dire che la Meloni sul covid la pensava come Speranza.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Novembre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Colpa vostra che andate a votarli e *poi vi tocca difendere il difendibile *


Cioè il nulla con il passare del tempo
Anzi tra un po' cercheranno o cercherete le loro teste.. 
altro che difenderli


----------



## gabri65 (5 Novembre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Colpa vostra che andate a votarli e poi vi tocca difendere il difendibile



Mah, sai, siamo il paese dove "sputeremo sangue" per difendere l'ideologia, salvo accusare la controparte continuamente di violenza verbale e fascismo.

Ognuno difende come sa, salvo constatare che i propri condottieri sono dei mentecatti imbarazzanti (o che trovano sollievo emigrando in Francia).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Il forum lo conosco molto bene essendo stato admin e avendo aiutato Mario a costruirlo in fase di migrazione nel lontano 2012, prima di allontanarmi: so bene come funziona da queste parti. E vivaddio ci si è sempre presi un po' per i fondelli scherzosamente... Niente di serio, mi scuso se ti ho dato l'idea di volerti attaccare. Mi divertono certe logiche, tutto qui



Sai che sono il primo a scherzare su tutto, con battute anche politicamente scorrettissime. 
Però avrai anche visto come su certi temi, nel post pandemia e guerra, basta la minima miccia per causare dei super casini. Sono temi sensibili e molte discussioni si svaccano.

Il topic sulle elezioni si è svolto decentemente, per fortuna. Però ho sempre evitato di additare o accusare chi non è andato a votare, ho solo consigliato di partecipare e non astenersi.
La mia linea è diversa dalla tua, è quella di votare per dovere civico, e di votare il partito (non il leader o il politico) che rappresenta la maggioranza delle proprie idee. Se si votasse per le persone, o per le vecchie dichiarazioni, per me avrebbe poco senso. Era quello che cercavo di dire a fabri, non era una difesa. I leader sono tutti dei voltagabbana, dei falsi.
Però per mia linea che il voto è importante, non voglio essere quello che non vota e poi si lamenta. Per questo ho votato il partito più conservatore e vicino alle mie idee, pur non condividendo il programma in toto.
Quindi difendo magari il decreto rave, o la respinta delle ONG, ma per me Zelensky resta un c.oglione da rimuovere, e non cambierò mai idea sulle cose che non condivido solo perché la Meloni ha avuto il mio voto.


Chiusissimo OT.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Novembre 2022)

Secondo me tanti hanno votato per il CDX perché si aspettavano - ingenuamente- una certa discontinuità in politica estera da parte del nuovo Governo. Non dico posizioni nettamente contrarie a Nato e Ue ma una posizione meno sottomessa. Il Governo Meloni - come tutti gli altri - avrà i suoi limitati margini di manovra nelle scelte interne.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me tanti hanno votato per il CDX perché si aspettavano - ingenuamente- una certa discontinuità in politica estera da parte del nuovo Governo. Non dico posizioni nettamente contrarie a Nato e Ue ma una posizione meno sottomessa. Il Governo Meloni - come tutti gli altri - avrà i suoi limitati margini di manovra nelle scelte interne.



Per quanto mi riguarda, no assolutamente, ed è stato ampiamente descritto.

Quello che mi aspetto io è vedere i cialtroni in galera, meno risorse e meno degrado, oltre a sperare di veder chiudere certe fonti ideologiche che avvelenano il paese.

L'appecoramento USA/NATO/UE è per ora fuori discussione, e probabilmente per lungo tempo. E' necessario che prima mutino rotta in Francia e in Germania, allora, forse, puoi cominciare a discuterne.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo me tanti hanno votato per il CDX perché si aspettavano - ingenuamente- una certa discontinuità in politica estera da parte del nuovo Governo.* Non dico posizioni nettamente contrarie a Nato e Ue ma una posizione meno sottomessa. Il Governo Meloni - come tutti gli altri - avrà i suoi limitati margini di manovra nelle scelte interne.



Veramente la politica estera era forse l'ultimo dei problemi.
Il primo era quello di scalzare, dopo oltre 10 anni, le zeccche abusive


----------



## 7vinte (5 Novembre 2022)

Benissimo


----------



## Blu71 (5 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Veramente la politica estera era forse l'ultimo dei problemi.*
> Il primo era quello di scalzare, dopo oltre 10 anni, le zeccche abusive



Dire che la politica estera è l’ultimo dei problemi - per me - è falso perché sappiamo benissimo quanto incide anche sulle scelte interne.
Che poi ci sia stato bisogno di una ventata di novità è un discorso diverso.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, no assolutamente, ed è stato ampiamente descritto.
> 
> *Quello che mi aspetto io è vedere i cialtroni in galera, meno risorse e meno degrado, oltre a sperare di veder chiudere certe fonti ideologiche che avvelenano il paese.*
> 
> L'appecoramento USA/NATO/UE è per ora fuori discussione, e probabilmente per lungo tempo. E' necessario che prima mutino rotta in Francia e in Germania, allora, forse, puoi cominciare a discuterne.



L’importante è essere consapevoli e non aspettarsi miracoli.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’importante è essere consapevoli e non aspettarsi miracoli.



Non mi aspetto miracoli, anzi, sarei già stupito se il degrado viene anche solo congelato.

Troppo forti certe pressioni ideologiche e progressiste, e mi secca scriverlo perché il progresso, quello vero e non quello propagandato solo su base sinistroide LGBT+, pro-buonismo, pro-potentati, pro-regimi, di base andrebbe bene.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Novembre 2022)

Secondo i sondaggisti: L’opinione pubblica è per la diplomazia, il consenso per le armi si è sfaldato di fronte a una guerra lunga.​


----------



## Devil man (5 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il primo pazzo é Putin, il secondo é Trump.
> 
> Prima spariscono é meglio é per il mondo.
> 
> Servono persone normali, basta pazzoidi con le pozioni magiche.









mi spiace Zosimo il tuo incubo sta arrivando... incubo per te ma sogno per altri XD fattene una ragione
Trump 2024 sta arrivando!!!!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> mi spiace Zosimo il tuo incubo sta arrivando... incubo per te ma sogno per altri XD fattene una ragione
> Trump 2024 sta arrivando!!!!!


Spero per l’umanitá di no.

Ma ormai sono rassegnato visto che la gran parte degli occidentali si é bevuta il cervello e va dietro queste bestie.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Novembre 2022)

Cioè Biden messo apposta per andare in guerra cosa sarebbe!??? prima uscita ingiustificata su Putin Ve lo ricordate? bhuhahahahaha  w i ritardati con le mani sporche di sangue a questo punto  e il figlio non è meglio


----------



## enigmistic02 (5 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nonostante il forte appello del Papa a favore dei negoziati (_"Si ponga fine alla guerra e si avviino i negoziati di pace"_), il governo Meloni non ci sta ed il ministro della difesa *Guido Crosetto* afferma in un'intervista ad Avvenire che ci sarà un sesto decreto di aiuti all'Ucraina, aggiungendo che _"*La Pace non è mai gratis, è un’illusione pensarlo. Come aiutiamo l’Ucraina a difendersi? *Organizziamo una catena umana di milioni di cittadini europei che circondi Kiev? L’altro giorno rileggevo il codice di ordinamento militare. Il punto uno è la difesa dello Stato. Il punto due è lavorare per la pace e la sicurezza."_


Ennesime dichiarazioni folli, autolesioniste e senza senso. Anche qui, non è cambiato niente rispetto al burattino Draghi.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2022)

*Sbarcate in acque italiane, a causa del maltempo, le due navi ONG Humanity One con a bordo 179 migranti e la Geo Barents con dentro 572 migranti. Le due navi non hanno il permesso di attraccare e Piantedosi vorrebbe che sbarchino solo fragili, donne e bambini.*


----------



## gabri65 (5 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sbarcate in acque italiane, a causa del maltempo, le due navi ONG Humanity One con a bordo 179 migranti e la Geo Barents con dentro 572 migranti. Le due navi non hanno il permesso di attraccare e Piantedosi vorrebbe che sbarchino solo fragili, donne e bambini.*



Poi qualcuno mi spiega come fa uno/una a farsi migliaia di km, sopravvivendo a deserto e tempeste nel Mediterraneo a bordo di bagnarole senza acqua, cibo e medicinali, e comincia a essere fragile appena mette piede nelle nostre acque territoriali.

Ma è solo una domanda retorica e vuota, che non richiede risposta.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sbarcate in acque italiane, a causa del maltempo, le due navi ONG Humanity One con a bordo 179 migranti e la Geo Barents con dentro 572 migranti. Le due navi non hanno il permesso di attraccare e Piantedosi vorrebbe che sbarchino solo fragili, donne e bambini.*


Spiazedosi non mi cadere nel tranello


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sbarcate in acque italiane, a causa del maltempo, le due navi ONG Humanity One con a bordo 179 migranti e la Geo Barents con dentro 572 migranti. Le due navi non hanno il permesso di attraccare e Piantedosi vorrebbe che sbarchino solo fragili, donne e bambini.*



Mah, insomma, sono un po' scettico. Io sono per linea ben più dura.
Ma anche a giocare a braccio di ferro questi entrano comunque, o con le balle delle tempeste o speronando la polizia.

Tra qualche ora saliranno i controllori a bordo per selezionare i veri naufraghi dagli impostori.
Bene se poi dopo la vera assistenza ricacciano indietro le navi con il carico superfluo, non credo che si possa fare di più.
Ma il problema è che noi non siamo là a controllare e vedere che succede...

Io farei scendere tutti, naufraghi e no, e poi bella cannonata sulla nave pirata vuota. Che i paesi di bandiera spendano per ricostruirsele...


----------



## Blu71 (5 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mah, insomma, sono un po' scettico. Io sono per linea ben più dura.
> Ma anche a giocare a braccio di ferro questi entrano comunque, o con le balle delle tempeste o speronando la polizia.
> 
> Tra qualche ora saliranno i controllori a bordo per selezionare i veri naufraghi dagli impostori.
> ...



Vuoi rimetterci pure i soldi per ripagare le navi?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vuoi rimetterci pure i soldi per ripagare le navi?



Non è realistico, è il mio sogno bagnato 
Però se sono riconosciute navi pirata, non sono da ripagare...


----------



## Blu71 (5 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non è realistico, è il mio sogno bagnato
> _*Però se sono riconosciute navi pirata, non sono da ripagare...*_



Prima di stabilirlo affondano da sole per ruggine.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sbarcate in acque italiane, a causa del maltempo, le due navi ONG Humanity One con a bordo 179 migranti e la Geo Barents con dentro 572 migranti. Le due navi non hanno il permesso di attraccare e Piantedosi vorrebbe che sbarchino solo fragili, donne e bambini.*


Sono contro le ONG, ma comunque giustifico più la "paura" di far sbarcare i migranti veramente fragili (parlo di donne e bambini veramente in difficoltà se non fatti sbarcare), che alla fine sono pur sempre esseri umani, piuttosto di quella di non togliere tutte le restrizioni covid che è una roba patetica e da cahasotto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Prima di stabilirlo affondano da sole per ruggine.



Probabile 
Sono bagnarole che sicuramente non rispettano nessun certificato di igiene o sicurezza.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mah, insomma, sono un po' scettico. Io sono per linea ben più dura.
> Ma anche a giocare a braccio di ferro questi entrano comunque, o con le balle delle tempeste o speronando la polizia.
> 
> Tra qualche ora saliranno i controllori a bordo per selezionare i veri naufraghi dagli impostori.
> ...



Mah, io ci lascerei l'equipaggio. Un buon comandante poi, affonda con la nave, nevvero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah, io ci lascerei l'equipaggio. Un buon comandante poi, affonda con la nave, nevvero.



Non ce lo vedo questo cuor di leone ad affondare...


----------



## Swaitak (5 Novembre 2022)

ma la Karola che fine ha fatto? voglio la rivincita


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma la Karola che fine ha fatto? voglio la rivincita



E' sugli alberi dello stadio bosco.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ce lo vedo questo cuor di leone ad affondare...



'Sti fessi ... una vita al servizio dei delinquenti altolocati. Che poi saranno delinquenti a loro volta, ce ne fosse uno con una faccia, non dico da persona perbene, ma almeno serena. Parassiti malefici e complici delle deportazioni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sbarcate in acque italiane, a causa del maltempo, le due navi ONG Humanity One con a bordo 179 migranti e la Geo Barents con dentro 572 migranti. Le due navi non hanno il permesso di attraccare e Piantedosi vorrebbe che sbarchino solo fragili, donne e bambini.*



Pare che anche la Danimarca spedisca i clandestini in ruanda, proprio come l'UK.

insomma, solo noi grazie ai sinistri (e ai magistrati) facciamo entrare cani e porci che una volta dentro, non se ne andranno mai più dlal'Italia.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pare che anche la Danimarca spedisca i clandestini in ruanda, proprio come l'UK.
> 
> insomma, solo noi grazie ai sinistri (e ai magistrati) facciamo entrare cani e porci che una volta dentro, non se ne andranno mai più dlal'Italia.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Novembre 2022)

Intanto a Catania sono sbarcati in 144 su 179, principalmente donne, bambini e malati.
Se riescono a fare davvero un pò di scrematura, va pure bene.
Magari approfittiamone per imbarcare un po di feccia su queste stesse navi

Edit: non sono 155, ma 144


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Intanto a Catania sono sbarcati in 155 su 179, principalmente donne, bambini e malati.
> Se riescono a fare davvero un pò di scrematura, va pure bene.
> *Magari approfittiamone per imbarcare un po di feccia su queste stesse navi*



Soumahoro è salito... 

Comunque sono scesi un po' troppi... dubito siano tutti fragili, donne e bambini... permettetemi un po' di malafede...


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pare che anche la Danimarca spedisca i clandestini in ruanda, proprio come l'UK.
> 
> insomma, solo noi grazie ai sinistri (e ai magistrati) facciamo entrare cani e porci che una volta dentro, non se ne andranno mai più dlal'Italia.


La cosa interessante che sono i socialdemocratici danesi (alleatosi con la destra) che vogliono spedire i clandestini in Ruanda..

Il blocco di sinistra si sta scannando con i loro alleati socialdemocratici su questo punto.

Ci sono appena state le elezioni e la sinistra ha vinto di nuovo ma i Socialdemocratici hanno fatto comunque il botto.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Soumahoro è salito...
> 
> Comunque sono scesi un po' troppi... dubito siano tutti fragili, donne e bambini... permettetemi un po' di malafede...


nella cronaca locale si parla anche di 30 attivisti che chiedono di farli sbarcare tutti, saranno gli stessi puzzoni che imbrattano i quadri


----------



## pazzomania (6 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Spero per l’umanitá di no.
> 
> Ma ormai sono rassegnato visto che la gran parte degli occidentali si é bevuta il cervello e va dietro queste bestie.



Sono totalmente d' accordo.
La deriva morale che stiamo prendendo è leggeralmente spaventosa, ma nemmeno morale, direi più mentale.

Non che la parte opposta sia tanto meglio eh, sia chiaro.

Ma capisco l'americano medio si possa far fregare da quelli di sinistra, ci sta, parlano bene, si presentano bene eccetera.

Ma.per farti fregare da Trump devi essere anche un pò ritardato.

È come quelli che abboccano a Salvini, la pasta è assolutamente quella.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> nella cronaca locale si parla anche di 30 attivisti che chiedono di farli sbarcare tutti, saranno gli stessi puzzoni che imbrattano i quadri



Si legano alla nave tipo Ulisse con le sirene?


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Soumahoro è salito...
> 
> Comunque sono scesi un po' troppi... dubito siano tutti fragili, donne e bambini... permettetemi un po' di malafede...


Un grande inizio! E non dimentichiamo poi di tutti gli ucraini in massa che vengono qui e che gli vengono dati più diritti, altro elemento a cui questo """nuovo""" governo è favorevole. Io non sono deluso comunque, sapevo già il fine di tutta la sceneggiatura della finta caduta di Draghi fino alle finte elezioni  .


----------



## Devil man (6 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono totalmente d' accordo.
> La deriva morale che stiamo prendendo è leggeralmente spaventosa, ma nemmeno morale, direi più mentale.
> 
> Non che la parte opposta sia tanto meglio eh, sia chiaro.
> ...


Parlate voi che per due anni vi siete fatti abbindolare dai medici dei salotti TV e da un ipocondriaco malato mentale di nome Speranza  il vostro pane quotidiano è il credo pandemico.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono totalmente d' accordo.
> La deriva morale che stiamo prendendo è leggeralmente spaventosa, ma nemmeno morale, direi più mentale.
> 
> Non che la parte opposta sia tanto meglio eh, sia chiaro.
> ...


Io non tifo ne Trump , ne Biden . Sono due cojoni quasi alla pari (molto peggio il secondo).
Sarebbe auspicabile un aggiustamento nel famoso ''deep state'' che cita sempre l'amico @Trumpusconi.. la deriva parte da li a quanto pare


----------



## pazzomania (6 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Parlate voi che per due anni vi siete fatti abbindolare dai medici dei salotti TV e da un ipocondriaco malato mentale di nome Speranza  il vostro pane quotidiano è il credo pandemico.



FORSE, e dico FORSE, per farmi pensare qualcosa che non penso davvero, dovrei trovarmi Eleonora Boi nuda davanti, e forse li crederei agli asini che volano.

Non certo Speranza


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2022)

*Sbarcati 144 su 179 migranti dalla Humanity 1. Lasciati a bordo quelli "senza urgenze mediche"*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sbarcati 144 su 179 migranti dalla Humanity 1. Lasciati a bordo quelli "senza urgenze mediche"*


Molto umano questo governo. Sono commosso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2022)

Elezioni, Trump, Covid, ONG... adesso torniamo tutti in topic su, se no non si capisce che topic sia.

Si parla di guerra e appoggio dei governi con le armi.

*Washington Post: Biden sta chiedendo privatamente a Zelensky e gli altri leader ucraini di fare pubblicamente un’apertura a negoziare con la Russia e a non dichiarare più che si rifiutano di partecipare ai colloqui di pace con il presidente Vladimir Putin al potere.*


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Elezioni, Trump, Covid, ONG... adesso torniamo tutti in topic su, se no non si capisce che topic sia.
> 
> Si parla di guerra e appoggio dei governi con le armi.
> 
> *Washington Post: Biden sta chiedendo privatamente a Zelensky e gli altri leader ucraini di fare pubblicamente un’apertura a negoziare con la Russia e a non dichiarare più che si rifiutano di partecipare ai colloqui di pace con il presidente Vladimir Putin al potere.*


Ma che mandi il sicario a freddare quel cancro di zelecoso, crepato lui saremo tutti più al sicuro


----------



## Swaitak (6 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Elezioni, Trump, Covid, ONG... adesso torniamo tutti in topic su, se no non si capisce che topic sia.
> 
> Si parla di guerra e appoggio dei governi con le armi.
> 
> *Washington Post: Biden sta chiedendo privatamente a Zelensky e gli altri leader ucraini di fare pubblicamente un’apertura a negoziare con la Russia e a non dichiarare più che si rifiutano di partecipare ai colloqui di pace con il presidente Vladimir Putin al potere.*


Zelensky ha provato quella blu e si è gasato un pò troppo come Tuco


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma che mandi il sicari*o a freddare quel cancro di zelecoso*, crepato lui saremo tutti più al sicuro



No, ci manca pure di farlo diventare un martire. Deve essere messo da parte perché incapace.


----------



## Controcorrente (6 Novembre 2022)

.


----------



## Controcorrente (6 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> No, ci manca pure di farlo diventare un martire. Deve essere messo da parte perché incapace.


Magari lo lasciamo decidere agli Ucraini che dici?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Magari lo lasciamo decidere agli Ucraini che dici?



Ma perché gli ucraini contano qualcosa per chi comanda davvero?


----------



## __king george__ (6 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Intanto a Catania sono sbarcati in 144 su 179, principalmente donne, bambini e malati.
> Se riescono a fare davvero un pò di scrematura, va pure bene.
> Magari approfittiamone per imbarcare un po di feccia su queste stesse navi
> 
> Edit: non sono 155, ma 144


io è da mò che lo dico

fare entrare tutti a caso è una follia...non fare entrare nessuno a priori è disumano

ma sembra che la via di mezzo in questo paese non ci sia piu..forse piu a livello di persone che di politici (il che da un certo punto di vista è pure rassicurante)


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Novembre 2022)

Hahaha vedrete chi sarà il cancro in più tra un po'..
Dai Ve lo dico.. tanto è facile! Erdogan
Gusteremo com'è sarà la sete di potere di un dittatore fatto e finito.. visto che stiamo continuando a dargli delle armi al suo arsenale.. ( emigrati.. grano.. si accettano le sue condizioni.. 2 piedi in 2 scarpe..senza ripercussioni.. continuate continuate..)


----------

